# Permit for Portable Generator



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

artisanelec said:


> Do I need to pull a permit to install an square D interlock kit in a square d panel with a 30 amp inlet box.
> 
> Just another pain in the neck thats all.
> 
> NEW JERSEY


You should call your local electrical inspector and ask him.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

If you have to ask, you know the answer already. Agreed, an inconvenience for sure. Sitting on my duff waiting for an inspection for a service upgrade as we speak. Good to get paid though.


----------



## artisanelec (Aug 6, 2008)

I know the answer, I was just checking if other contractors are pulling permits for simple jobs.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

artisanelec said:


> I know the answer, I was just checking if other contractors are pulling permits for simple jobs.


:laughing: Now whether you are required to pull a permit may have a different answer than does everyone actually pull a permit.

I'd wager the majority do pull the permit.


----------



## toolaholic (Aug 13, 2010)

OK I'll give permission.." BOOTLEG IT BROTHER ! "


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't for those 5500 watt gennys that I put in a 12 circuit sub panel


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Don't forget to drive a ground rod for the generator... Local inspector will not sign off on the permit for these until he sees the rod with a 6ft whip of #8 solid bare copper on it. Separately derived system, separately derived ground. Fun stuff.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

electricmalone said:


> Don't forget to drive a ground rod for the generator... Local inspector will not sign off on the permit for these until he sees the rod with a 6ft whip of #8 solid bare copper on it. Separately derived system, separately derived ground. Fun stuff.


I thought a separately derived system would mean that the neutral from the POCO was switched as well as the ungrounded conductors.:blink:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

aftershockews said:


> I thought a separately derived system would mean that the neutral from the POCO was switched as well as the ungrounded conductors.:blink:


Yup. If the genny creates its own neutral it needs bonded with a ground rod. If it shares the neutral with the poco it's not necessary. .


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

hardworkingstiff said:


> :laughing: Now whether you are required to pull a permit may have a different answer than does everyone actually pull a permit.
> 
> I'd wager the majority do pull the permit.


Would you? The house always wins. :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

electricmalone said:


> Don't forget to drive a ground rod for the generator... Local inspector will not sign off on the permit for these until he sees the rod with a 6ft whip of #8 solid bare copper on it. S*eparately derived system, **separately derived ground*. Fun stuff.


That statement is not correct.

And whether it is an SDS is dependent on the type of transfer switch utilized.


----------



## van2977 (Jan 13, 2010)

artisanelec said:


> Do I need to pull a permit to install an square D interlock kit in a square d panel with a 30 amp inlet box.
> 
> Just another pain in the neck thats all.
> 
> NEW JERSEY




Yes I have pulled permits in freehold, sayreville, and princeton for the same thing. Sayreville the ahj wanted specs on the portable genny.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

brian john said:


> That statement is not correct.
> 
> And whether it is an SDS is dependent on the type of transfer switch utilized.


Yup, and the only reason you need to drive a ground rod is if its in the manufactureres installation instructions; such is the case with Generac. 

There is nothing in the NEC requiring a ground rod. Article 90, Section 90.7 and its reference to 110.3 listed equipment would lead you to UL2200 which mentions nothing about a ground rod and references you back to the NEC which as we know does not require one.

Mike Holt at the Generac confernce last month made an argument that it is unfortunate that the manufacturer has it their instructions to install a ground rod as this does absolutely nothing except put the sensitive electronic equipment in the generator at risk should there be an electrical fault coming back from the premises wiring or a lighting strike in the vicinity of the genset.

Generac's in house master electrician/engineer agreed and they are supposed to get a bulletin out reversing their installation requirement to install a ground rod.

I contacted several inspectors in my market and they agreed. One inspector agreed but will not pass a job without one for liability reasons until he sees the bulletin. Which is understandable. 

When they do make the change we will be removing the grounds rods on all of our installations when we do service, warranty or perform maintenance.


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Do not all standby generators have a lug on the frame? Wouldn't the same "hazzard" be there if the frame is bonded to the system electrode?


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

No, because there will not be a path directly to earth from the genset, just through the EGC via MBJ. By having all of the earthing electrodes connected only at the service equipment will prevent any surge travelling down the EGC to additional paths to earth.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

artisanelec said:


> Do I need to pull a permit to install an square D interlock kit in a square d panel with a 30 amp inlet box.
> 
> Just another pain in the neck thats all.
> 
> NEW JERSEY



Yes.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

van2977 said:


> Yes I have pulled permits in freehold, sayreville, and princeton for the same thing. Sayreville the ahj wanted specs on the portable genny.


I would of told them they don't need that info. It's a manual transfer setup. Who's to say the homeowner has the generator purchased already. You can install an interlock setup with inlet, doesn't mean they have the genny.


----------



## artisanelec (Aug 6, 2008)

By the way everything went well passed NO PROBLEMS........................Freehold NJ


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I should point out that while some portable genny's separate the neutral from the ground, not all of them do. Of course, you have no idea what portable genny will be used in ten years' time.

This can be a problem, as the 'wrong' arrangement will mean that the genny won't run, as it will think there's a ground fault. oops.

Eff it. I'll just run cords out the windows


----------

